# Post piccies of your multiples



## I_AM_LIVID

I was hoping someone would start a sticky thread comprising only of pictures of our twins, triplets and multiples, but it seems everyone is reluctant. :nope:

Well, I'll post some of mine and hope the rest of the multiple mummies follow suit as it will really be nice to have one thread to peruse through pictures. So please don't be shy. Show off pictures, old and new, of your babies on here.

Gabriel, my little thinker and Clarissa loving her bathtime (especially when daddy does it)


----------



## Nut_Shake

Oh what little beauties!! Gorgeous pictures!! They are so so sweet xx

I don't have my munchkins yet, when they come though i will be sure to post pics!! xx


----------



## _Vicky_

hehe LOVELY here is the link to my facebook album - haha just thinking the reluctance is proabbly due to no time lol 

fabulous idea though xxx

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=110864&id=615397474&l=09a90b6c81

me and my boys taken last month xx

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs435.snc4/47854_425138222474_615397474_5078735_5275022_n.jpg


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Nut_Shake said:


> Oh what little beauties!! Gorgeous pictures!! They are so so sweet xx
> 
> I don't have my munchkins yet, when they come though i will be sure to post pics!! xx

Thanks.

You don't have long to go... you're almost in third tri. Roll on December.


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

_Vicky_ said:


> hehe LOVELY here is the link to my facebook album - haha just thinking the reluctance is proabbly due to no time lol
> 
> fabulous idea though xxx
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=110864&id=615397474&l=09a90b6c81
> 
> me and my boys taken last month xx
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs435.snc4/47854_425138222474_615397474_5078735_5275022_n.jpg

Just looked at your album... I'm green with envy. I can't wait for mine to be that big. And your boys are absolutely gorgeous. I really should make it a point to take more pictures of my babies together. As it is right now, I have more pictures of them individually than together.


----------



## _Vicky_

I_AM_LIVID said:


> _Vicky_ said:
> 
> 
> hehe LOVELY here is the link to my facebook album - haha just thinking the reluctance is proabbly due to no time lol
> 
> fabulous idea though xxx
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=110864&id=615397474&l=09a90b6c81
> 
> me and my boys taken last month xx
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs435.snc4/47854_425138222474_615397474_5078735_5275022_n.jpg
> 
> Just looked at your album... I'm green with envy. I can't wait for mine to be that big. And your boys are absolutely gorgeous. I really should make it a point to take more pictures of my babies together. As it is right now, I have more pictures of them individually than together.Click to expand...

awww thank you - it is really amazing to think a little over a year ago they looked like this - lol

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs356.snc3/29411_391902947474_615397474_4222562_8164153_n.jpg


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Here is one of Gabriel and Clarissa bonding (although it looks like Clarissa is telling her kid brother to 'talk to the hand') :haha:


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

_Vicky_ said:


> I_AM_LIVID said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Vicky_ said:
> 
> 
> hehe LOVELY here is the link to my facebook album - haha just thinking the reluctance is proabbly due to no time lol
> 
> fabulous idea though xxx
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=110864&id=615397474&l=09a90b6c81
> 
> me and my boys taken last month xx
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs435.snc4/47854_425138222474_615397474_5078735_5275022_n.jpg
> 
> Just looked at your album... I'm green with envy. I can't wait for mine to be that big. And your boys are absolutely gorgeous. I really should make it a point to take more pictures of my babies together. As it is right now, I have more pictures of them individually than together.Click to expand...
> 
> awww thank you - it is really amazing to think a little over a year ago they looked like this - lol
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs356.snc3/29411_391902947474_615397474_4222562_8164153_n.jpgClick to expand...

:rofl: True, they grow up so fast.


----------



## chetnaz

Oooo you dont know what you just started! I am slightly obsessed with my boys and have taken HUNDREDS of pics of them! Lol. You dont know what you've unleashed! Your babies are so gorgeous - so much hair! They look like you by the looks of things. Here's a few of my two.

First pic is of them when they were 6 days old (they were sooo tiny and skinny!)

Second pic is of them in the same outfit but 4 weeks later - what a difference hey!

Third pic is of Kaan - one of his first smiles

Fourth is of Kerem & Fifth pic of them together taken two days ago at 10 weeks old!
 



Attached Files:







37417_406942790807_588595807_4865777_3811965_n[1].jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 111









39814_416031260807_588595807_5123500_2307084_n[1].jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 101









39042_415772370807_588595807_5112383_7603717_n[1].jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 74









39826_416031275807_588595807_5123503_2539532_n[1].jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 70









47437_426640150807_588595807_5384488_3271830_n[1].jpg
File size: 43.3 KB
Views: 82


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

chetnaz said:


> Oooo you dont know what you just started! I am slightly obsessed with my boys and have taken HUNDREDS of pics of them! Lol. You dont know what you've unleashed! Your babies are so gorgeous - so much hair! They look like you by the looks of things. Here's a few of my two.
> 
> First pic is of them when they were 6 days old (they were sooo tiny and skinny!)
> 
> Second pic is of them in the same outfit but 4 weeks later - what a difference hey!
> 
> Third pic is of Kaan - one of his first smiles
> 
> Fourth is of Kerem & Fifth pic of them together taken two days ago at 10 weeks old!

Beautiful pictures. They are going to be heartbreakers. And I know what you mean about being obsessed with the LOs. My camera is always on standby and I try and document every single moment. However, that can only be a good thing for this thread... post away! :thumbup:


----------



## cheryl6

https://www.facebook.com/#!/album.php?aid=192351&id=694433369


heres my link to my facebook feel free to have a nosy xxxx


----------



## cheryl6

https://www.facebook.com/#!/album.php?aid=192335&id=694433369


and another xxx

but im not sure if my settings allow you to nosy but if it dont just add me cheryl young and ill appcet xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi, my boys Noah and Zachery at 4 months 2wks now! Big brother Harry also included ;)
 



Attached Files:







011.JPG
File size: 117.5 KB
Views: 33









048.JPG
File size: 144.4 KB
Views: 26









050.JPG
File size: 149.3 KB
Views: 47









075.JPG
File size: 118.8 KB
Views: 21









022.JPG
File size: 146.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## bek74

I am so envious of how big everyones's twins are, I can't wait till mine are getting around and eating solids LOL..

I don't have much time as Brooke is stiring so if you click on my parenting journal link in my siggy you will see some pics of my babies. Sorry I am out of time to uplaod them now.
Everyone has beautiful babies.....


----------



## Mrs R

I AM LIVID, I can't believe the difference 2 weeks makes. Your little ones look so alert! What a lovely thread, there's just something amazing about twins, identical or not. 

Hopefully I'll have some lovely pictures to post in a few weeks.....


----------



## Laura2919

How gorgeous are all the babies!!! Ahhh mine are big now :cry: but I shall post piccies anyway! 

One of them in NNU 
Chloe in purple top
Jaycee is having a sink bath at Nannys house
and the girls together playing ball with the dog.
 



Attached Files:







mygirls.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 63









chloe.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 51









girlies.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 89









jbob.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 56


----------



## cheryl6

i love this thread all the little babies showing them off,its like we all already know them by following them from when you all was pregnant and now look at them
You all should be so proud xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laura2919

bek74 said:


> I am so envious of how big everyones's twins are, I can't wait till mine are getting around and eating solids LOL..
> 
> I don't have much time as Brooke is stiring so if you click on my parenting journal link in my siggy you will see some pics of my babies. Sorry I am out of time to uplaod them now.
> Everyone has beautiful babies.....

Ahhh they get big dont worry!!! Mine were born at 29 weeks and now look at them!!!


----------



## bek74

Laura2919 said:


> bek74 said:
> 
> 
> I am so envious of how big everyones's twins are, I can't wait till mine are getting around and eating solids LOL..
> 
> I don't have much time as Brooke is stiring so if you click on my parenting journal link in my siggy you will see some pics of my babies. Sorry I am out of time to uplaod them now.
> Everyone has beautiful babies.....
> 
> Ahhh they get big dont worry!!! Mine were born at 29 weeks and now look at them!!!Click to expand...

I just have days where I struggle to get through. Michael is the easiest most placid baby ever, but Brooke my gosh she is high maintance, I put her to bed and she will whinge then scream on and off for nearly 2hrs, I go in comfort her etc etc but it just doesn't end, and if I don't go in she gets hysterical and makes herself vomit so I got no idea's.

I am also 36yrs so not young anymore and also have 3 older children I need to help with homework and do dinner for.

I feel like I am trapped in GROUND HOG DAY (same crap different day), if feels like one day just rolls in to the next with no break. My hubby works 10-12hr hours and I don't have any family support as my mum isn't well and my brother travels weeks on end, so I rely alot on my older boys to help me, but it is draining.

COME ON TERRIBLE 2's ROFL ROFL........ On the plus side I look at all of you and see you and your twins have survived so I know I will get through it.


----------



## bek74

Here are some pics of Brooke, some were taken with my mobile phone so aren't 100% clear.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3666.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 9









mobile pics 064.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 9









mobile pics 062.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 8









mobile pics 059.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 8









mobile pics 065.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## bek74

Here are some pics of my beautiful little Man Michael, again some are taken with my mobile so they aren't 100% clear.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3677.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 7









IMG_3679.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 4









IMG_3669.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 4









mobile pics 058.jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 5









mobile pics 057.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Awwwww&#8230;there are some seriously gorgeous babies in here. I know I have my two, but I&#8217;m suddenly feeling broody (is that even possible?)

@Beks74: I can&#8217;t really compare my situation to yours because your babies are older than mine and mine are generally placid and sleep really well (touch wood), but when I had two sleepless nights because Clarissa wouldn&#8217;t stop crying despite feeding and a nappy change, I had to figure out what was wrong&#8230; and quick if I wanted to maintain my sanity. I noticed that they sleep really well when I gave them baths in the morning, so I made it a point to bath them at night as well before bedtime. They sleep like angels and only get up every three hours to feed. Also, I realized that like me, my babies hate being hot. So I dress them in minimal clothing during this gawd-forsaken heat and turn on my air conditioner for about an hour before I put babies in my room to sleep. It has done great wonders.


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Simply had to add more piccies. Here is Clarissa:


----------



## Sherileigh

Your babies are all so beautiful! I still can't get over anyone carrying 2 little human beings in your one little belly! Amazing job ladies! Almost makes me want twins....almost.


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

And my little monkey, Gabriel


----------



## TwoBumps

Ohhh what gorgeous pictures, and what a brilliant idea for a thread!

Here are some of mine - 

The first is of the boys this morning wearing the hoodies Daddy bought them. 

The second is Joshua in the ball pool a couple of days ago. The third is Ben in the ball pool :happydance:


----------



## TwoBumps

oops they posted in the wrong order. Ben is the second and Josh the third!


----------



## Snowball

Sorry I'm gatecrashing but awww:cloud9:.

I nolonger have normal broodiness... I have TWIN broodiness!

Don't tell my DH though :rofl:


----------



## mamalove

great pictures,i'll post some soon :)


----------



## chetnaz

I couldnt resist posting a few more. Here's Kaan and one pic with his big bro:
 



Attached Files:







40213_417372915807_588595807_5162460_6964495_n[1].jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 6









59052_426606650807_588595807_5383519_3159681_n[1].jpg
File size: 80.1 KB
Views: 6









60394_426746020807_588595807_5387834_6974408_n[1].jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 8









61577_426594430807_588595807_5383256_2214959_n[1].jpg
File size: 79.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## chetnaz

Here's Kerem and one with big bro:
 



Attached Files:







40703_416838850807_588595807_5149738_1212612_n[1].jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 6









45795_423103805807_588595807_5311383_6487448_n[1].jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 6









59566_426624420807_588595807_5384088_165814_n[1].jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 6









46877_426624885807_588595807_5384090_6664351_n[1].jpg
File size: 80.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## vineyard

Here's some of my girls about 6 weeks ago.

Pic #1: Olivia left, Addison right
Pic #2: Me and Olivia
Pic #3: My mom (grandma) and Addison (she's a thumb sucker!!!)
 



Attached Files:







100_0106.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 38









100_0120.jpg
File size: 51.5 KB
Views: 30









100_0125.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 27


----------



## ladypotter

These were done about 2 weeks ago!!
https://images2b.photo.walgreens.com/232323232%7Ffp53377%3Enu%3D3244%3E484%3E233%3EWSNRCG%3D34983%3B3873325nu0mrjhttps://images2b.photo.walgreens.com/232323232%7Ffp53397%3Enu%3D3244%3E484%3E233%3EWSNRCG%3D34983%3B3874325nu0mrj
https://images2b.photo.walgreens.com/232323232%7Ffp53398%3Enu%3D3244%3E484%3E233%3EWSNRCG%3D34983%3A%3B%3A%3C4325nu0mrj
https://images.photo2.walgreens.com/232323232%7Ffp53333%3Enu%3D3244%3E484%3E233%3EWSNRCG%3D34983%3B4385325nu0mrjhttps://images2b.photo.walgreens.com/232323232%7Ffp53375%3Enu%3D3244%3E484%3E233%3EWSNRCG%3D34983%3B4386325nu0mrj


----------



## Laura2919

bek74 said:


> Laura2919 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bek74 said:
> 
> 
> I am so envious of how big everyones's twins are, I can't wait till mine are getting around and eating solids LOL..
> 
> I don't have much time as Brooke is stiring so if you click on my parenting journal link in my siggy you will see some pics of my babies. Sorry I am out of time to uplaod them now.
> Everyone has beautiful babies.....
> 
> Ahhh they get big dont worry!!! Mine were born at 29 weeks and now look at them!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I just have days where I struggle to get through. Michael is the easiest most placid baby ever, but Brooke my gosh she is high maintance, I put her to bed and she will whinge then scream on and off for nearly 2hrs, I go in comfort her etc etc but it just doesn't end, and if I don't go in she gets hysterical and makes herself vomit so I got no idea's.
> 
> I am also 36yrs so not young anymore and also have 3 older children I need to help with homework and do dinner for.
> 
> I feel like I am trapped in GROUND HOG DAY (same crap different day), if feels like one day just rolls in to the next with no break. My hubby works 10-12hr hours and I don't have any family support as my mum isn't well and my brother travels weeks on end, so I rely alot on my older boys to help me, but it is draining.
> 
> COME ON TERRIBLE 2's ROFL ROFL........ On the plus side I look at all of you and see you and your twins have survived so I know I will get through it.Click to expand...

Ahhh I know but she will soon settle.. I found the girls only really began to settle more easily when they were weaned. Even now we still have the odd drama but they are pretty good.. They are nearly two and its not a great age for attitude :rofl: Chloe can be mega rude and Jaycee just finds lots of things funny! Lol.

It does get easier in ways and then harder in others but it will all come together..


----------



## johnoblueshoe

this is the only one i could get hold off all baby ones are on the big PC and its not set up...

This is my non id twin boys George and morgan now 7 with there sister mia now 5.
 



Attached Files:







all threee.jpg
File size: 59.6 KB
Views: 39


----------



## _Vicky_

oohh hot off the press taken just now - at 3 days off 8 months

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs332.ash2/61212_432387317474_615397474_5226961_496167_n.jpg


----------



## RebaMc

awwwwww! so many cute pics.

i'm having trouble choosing pics to post, so thought I'd share a video from tonight... Jasper twiddling his hair and Tilly whistling!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_kde65w4QE


----------



## akcher

Everyone's babies are soooooo cute!! I love looking at them.

My Alex and Madeline turn 8 months yesterday!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs337.ash2/61722_1447427064649_1202357038_31107332_6585734_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs715.snc4/63561_1449486156125_1202357038_31110973_4959175_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs634.snc4/59474_1447502146526_1202357038_31107410_536745_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs639.snc4/59888_1447427384657_1202357038_31107335_6178057_n.jpg


----------



## genies girl

ahh i want to join in but still really have no idea how to upload pictures to here


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Simply gorgeous ladies. Keep em coming. Here are some fresh of the press


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

genies girl said:


> ahh i want to join in but still really have no idea how to upload pictures to here

In the Reply to Thread box at the bottom of the page, press go advanced. Once you do this, you will see a paperclip icon that says attachments next to a smiley on the reply box. Press on that paperclip icon and a new tab will open. In the new tab you will have the option to upload piccies from your computer or upload a url address (if you have pictures on say, facebook, you can merely copy the url in there and it will upload for you). Once you have finished uploading the pictures, close the tab and press the paperclip icon again to insert your pictures (you can press insert all). Submit reply and viola!

Hope I made sense.


----------



## emmasmommy

Hi Ladies, 
I am back in the land of computers. The last 3 months has been seriously crazy and wonderful. I am finally learning to better multitask and keep ontop of things.
Question though: Do any of you feel like you aren't holding your kiddos enough? I am always holding a child, even when i am in the washroom (bahaha) and Evan is still getting a bit of flat head ... I feel like i am neglecting him or something. Did any of you have this problem?

Thanks:)
Tabby
 



Attached Files:







edited 2.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 21









Summer 2010 131.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## genies girl

testing to see if this works?


----------



## genies girl

yay it does thank you livid , right ill get cracking in pic above layla on right amelia in middle and bailey the cat


----------



## Twinminator

Yay, here are my little cherubs through the ages! :baby: :baby:






Last one is a few months old, but will get newer pics on pc soon! xx


----------



## doublemiracle

My twin boys holding hands at 7 weeks old.
 



Attached Files:







33445_1648254165731_1218240014_31789393_1519327_n.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## myasmumma

RebaMc said:


> awwwwww! so many cute pics.
> 
> i'm having trouble choosing pics to post, so thought I'd share a video from tonight... Jasper twiddling his hair and Tilly whistling!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_kde65w4QE

i LOVE this i cant really whistle well but shes a pro!


----------



## genies girl

twinminator lovely to see the progression in your pics x


----------



## Twinminator

genies girl said:


> twinminator lovely to see the progression in your pics x

... and the varying moods!! :haha:


----------



## Sparklegirl

Aaaaawwwww what a awesome thread :flower:, im on :cloud9: just looking @ these adorable munchkins,they are sooooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## chetnaz

Here's some new pics from yesterday - the boys and 3 months old with mummy (that would be me! :winkwink:) and daddy.
 



Attached Files:







60145_431215835807_588595807_5479572_2150401_n[1].jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 20









62998_431214310807_588595807_5479528_6676116_n[1].jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 17









62998_431214345807_588595807_5479535_3955194_n[1].jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 26


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

I simply love perusing through twin piccies and that video was sweet. 
@Chetnaz: Your boys look a lot like their daddy. Do you get that a lot?

Here are a few of my babas (Wearing their 'born in 2010' outfits, Clarissa in her first dress and Gabriel, my little sucker)


----------



## mom2pne

Here's my twins from over Summer. Peyton's the one with his thumb by his mouth Eli is the other one.
https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t292/monierose/th_0505001120-1.jpg?t=1285732029



BTW Peyton is the one in between my oldest and Eli in my signature.


----------



## chetnaz

I_AM_LIVID said:


> I simply love perusing through twin piccies and that video was sweet.
> @Chetnaz: Your boys look a lot like their daddy. Do you get that a lot?
> 
> Here are a few of my babas (Wearing their 'born in 2010' outfits, Clarissa in her first dress and Gabriel, my little sucker)
> 
> View attachment 120568
> View attachment 120569
> View attachment 120570

Hi hun, yes i do get alot of that - which he loves! Our eldest looks more like me and it used to really annoy him when people always told him that so he's really pleased that he has two that look like him! :)

LOVE the born in 2010 outfits and Clarissa is already looking like a little princess, theyre beautiful xx


----------



## bek74

Some more pics of my babies..
 



Attached Files:







015.jpg
File size: 45.8 KB
Views: 6









020.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 6









023.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 7









024.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 8









026.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bek74

and some more..
 



Attached Files:







034.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 7









036.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 9









041.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 7









039.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 11









040.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hayley1982

aww lovely pics ladies.

heres some of ours

when they were born
https://img704.imageshack.us/img704/7904/dscf0026w.th.jpg
s on left t on right

when they were 1
https://img704.imageshack.us/img704/2936/dscf0092f.th.jpg
s
https://img706.imageshack.us/img706/813/dscf0073a.th.jpg
t
when they were2
https://img137.imageshack.us/img137/5161/p1020823b.th.jpg
s
https://img689.imageshack.us/img689/264/p1020846w.th.jpg
t


----------



## till bob

wat a lovely thread u ladies should be very proud mommies ur babies r gorgeous xxx


----------



## lizziedripping

All your babies are so lovely - aren't we lucky to have twins ladies? There is something so special about it.

Bek, your twinnies have done so well hun, you must be really proud. Your little girl looks a real sweetheart, the kind who will always "light up a room". 

xxx


----------



## _Vicky_

hehe new photos uploaded here if you have the time lol of course https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=110864&id=615397474&l=09a90b6c81

this is one of my faves x

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs136.snc4/37134_438526932474_615397474_5357385_5699529_n.jpg


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Here are a few of Gabriel


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

And some of my little Princess


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Thought I would update with some new pictures of the LOs. First two are of Clarissa and the rest are of Gabriel


----------



## Nut_Shake

I_AM_LIVID - Oh they are just absolutely gorgeous!! And you look fantastic!! Such beautiful pics xx Hope you're having an amazing time with them, i have 4/5 weeks left, can't wait!!


----------



## chetnaz

Nut_Shake said:


> I_AM_LIVID - Oh they are just absolutely gorgeous!! And you look fantastic!! Such beautiful pics xx Hope you're having an amazing time with them, i have 4/5 weeks left, can't wait!!

Nutshake only 4/5 weeks?? Omg how quick did that go! I remember like it was just yesterday when you joined the forum! Bet you are excited to meet your lil ones soon. xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

chetnaz said:


> Nut_Shake said:
> 
> 
> I_AM_LIVID - Oh they are just absolutely gorgeous!! And you look fantastic!! Such beautiful pics xx Hope you're having an amazing time with them, i have 4/5 weeks left, can't wait!!
> 
> Nutshake only 4/5 weeks?? Omg how quick did that go! I remember like it was just yesterday when you joined the forum! Bet you are excited to meet your lil ones soon. xxClick to expand...

I know!! Can you believe it! I will be seeing the doctor on 22nd Nov who will book in my section for sometime in the first 10 days of Dec. I am so excited but also crapping myself, lol! Hope all is going great with you and your little ones! xxxx


----------



## _Vicky_

just posted this pic on baby club - taken today - the boys and our furbabies xxxx

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs968.snc4/76107_450429827474_615397474_5579229_2417463_n.jpg


----------



## _Vicky_

and another 

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1152.snc4/149419_450541067474_615397474_5581528_4105784_n.jpg


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Nut_Shake said:


> I_AM_LIVID - Oh they are just absolutely gorgeous!! And you look fantastic!! Such beautiful pics xx Hope you're having an amazing time with them, i have 4/5 weeks left, can't wait!!

Oh my gawd, can't believe how far you've come. A few more weeks and your little ones will be here :happydance: I can't wait to see them!

And yes, I'm having loads of fun with my twinnies. They can be a handful, but it is absolute bliss most of the time.


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Lovely piccies Vicky. Keep them coming as I love to see your gorgeous boys' progress


----------



## xgem27x

Sam and Fynn have got the cutest smiles in that pic of them in the walkers! (love the huge collection of nappies in the background too lol) 

Here's some of Frazer and Max... 

pic2 - Frazer....pic3- Maxxie
 



Attached Files:







twiglets 091.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 20









gemgem 028 (Small).jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 13









gemgem 034 (Small).jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 14









twins being cute 002 (Custom) (2).jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 16









twins being cute 005 (Small).jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## _Vicky_

OMG Frazer and Max are sooo cute I LOVE your signature picture!!!!!


----------



## Nut_Shake

BEAUTIFUL bubs everyone!! Love looking at twin babies!!

I just keep being silly and scaring myself, I pray mine get here ok, then i'll share my pics with you all... xx


----------



## doublemiracle

Finally showing of my boys. 
Joey didn't have his pacifier so he was trying to suck on his brothers face. :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1371.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Linzi

I love this thread, they're all just so beautiful!!

xxx


----------



## lornapj83

hi my identical twin boys are on my siggy they were 5 the other day :) you all have beautiful babies i wish mine were that small again
 



Attached Files:







150620091874.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 15









251220081160.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 18









010920092439.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Gorgeous pictures. Keep em coming

Here are a few I took today


----------



## Sparklegirl

I_AM_LIVID said:


> Gorgeous pictures. Keep em coming
> 
> Here are a few I took today
> 
> View attachment 142715
> View attachment 142716
> View attachment 142717
> View attachment 142719
> View attachment 142722

omg, i just saw now that u are from Cape town south africa, so am I
ur babies are gorgeous btw


----------



## massacubano

very precious! :) :)


----------



## Laura2919

Awww lovely pics ladies!! 

Here are some more of Chloe and Jaycee.

The second pic is of Chloe on the floor not of the nutty child on the table! Lol. She was showing us her new dance moves lol! She has to have a proper stage haha and naughty me, ignore the crisps in the 3rd pic lol. We went to winter wonderland in hyde park.
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 20









005.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 21









003.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 30









049.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## PepsiChic

i just told my husband i want twins....he looked at me like id grown 3 extra heads. :haha:

gorgeous gorgeous babys! well done all of you for being such GREAT mums! xxxx :hugs:


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Here are a few more of Gabriel and Clarissa


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Some photos of OH and I with our babies


----------



## doublemiracle

Sorry for the flood of pictures. Here are some recent pictures of my boys. 

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc516/loveheals07/155356_10150112970994665_681239664_7322378_2688577_n.jpg

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc516/loveheals07/150013_10150112971439665_681239664_7322390_4048647_n.jpg

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc516/loveheals07/157052_1758142512871_1218240014_32016329_7130242_n.jpg

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc516/loveheals07/154662_1747955538203_1218240014_31992507_6185775_n.jpg

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc516/loveheals07/149876_1747955698207_1218240014_31992508_6781869_n.jpg


----------



## _Vicky_

heheheh lovely photos xxx


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Absolutely gorgeous. I want christmas piccies too.


----------



## chan8180

ooohh seeing all your precious babies makes me so excited that mine will be here soon!!!

They are all so adorable you all must be so proud x


----------



## xgem27x

some christmas piccys xxx

FRAZER
https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/frazersanta.jpg

MAXXIE
https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/jgh.jpg

AND IN THEIR TUXEDOS...
https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/5.jpg

MAXXIE aka Mr Charming
https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/1.jpg

SNOWWW
https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/santas005Small.jpg[/QUOTE]


----------



## Doublemints

*I LOVE ALL the pictures.

Here are a few of my babies...
 



Attached Files:







black collage.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 15









invites.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 18









Rii and Kolina Horse riding.JPG
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Doublemints

Here are some more...
 



Attached Files:







ariilani and kolina3.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 4









ariilani and kolina.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 8









RiiandKolina.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## doublemiracle

I love looking at all the twins here! They're all so adorable! :flower:


----------



## chetnaz

Such lovely pics! Here are a few new ones of the boys:
 



Attached Files:







63417_464143185807_588595807_5998806_2082217_n[1].jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 5









68287_464137660807_588595807_5998750_6402578_n[1].jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 7









148199_462799835807_588595807_5984386_7230646_n[1].jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 7









157069_462813755807_588595807_5984466_7866446_n[1].jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 7









163200_464726325807_588595807_6006692_1444228_n[1].jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Hannah C

Awwwwwww! Chetnaz, your boys are adorable!!! Ohh, makes me want mine NOW :yipee: 
This is just the thing I needed to get over being a bit sore today, and look towards the end goal :thumbup:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Oh chetnaz they are just BEAUTIFUL!! And growing so fast!! Such sweet little men xx

Here are my little monkeys (and one with daddy) :)
https://i56.tinypic.com/2h2h4zc.jpg
https://i53.tinypic.com/2zgzyuu.jpg
https://i53.tinypic.com/14nze3k.jpg

Inaya
https://i56.tinypic.com/mhgdww.jpg

Ayden
https://i53.tinypic.com/24qtsv5.jpg


----------



## chetnaz

I totally missed the fact that you had the twins nutshake! Congrats, they are gorgeous & so much hair! How are you coping? hope all is well.

Hannah C thank you, they are adorable but hard work - cheeky monkies! I seem to only produce hyper kids (my 4 year old doesnt stop) & i think these 2 are the same so keep me busy 24/7. How long have you got left? It will fly by believe me, so rest up while you can :) xxx


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Nut_Shake said:


> Oh chetnaz they are just BEAUTIFUL!! And growing so fast!! Such sweet little men xx
> 
> Here are my little monkeys (and one with daddy) :)
> https://i56.tinypic.com/2h2h4zc.jpg
> https://i53.tinypic.com/2zgzyuu.jpg
> https://i53.tinypic.com/14nze3k.jpg
> 
> Inaya
> https://i56.tinypic.com/mhgdww.jpg
> 
> Ayden
> https://i53.tinypic.com/24qtsv5.jpg

Oh my word, they are to die for! Absolutely gorgeous! And I love the pic with daddy. Too cute. I'm suddenly feeling nostalgic. Couldn't wait for mine to grow, yet looking at these pictures, I miss them tiny. Time flies, so enjoy it to the fullest. And how are you coping with the little ones? Did you manage to BF? Congrats once again and please, keep posting piccies of your little ones. Tis nice to see how everyone´s babies are progressing.


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

chetnaz said:


> Such lovely pics! Here are a few new ones of the boys:

You went AWOL. Glad to have you back. And it seems your boys have grown so much bigger and cuter in the time you were away.


----------



## chetnaz

I_AM_LIVID said:


> chetnaz said:
> 
> 
> Such lovely pics! Here are a few new ones of the boys:
> 
> You went AWOL. Glad to have you back. And it seems your boys have grown so much bigger and cuter in the time you were away.Click to expand...

Aaah thanks hun, it's nice to be missed - didnt think anyone would notice. I've moved in with my mum temporarily as she needs help and also thought she could help me in return with the boys, and internet access is limited here, so I dont get the chance to log on - plus the boys are getting more demanding as they get older! Your two have grown sooo much. Such cuties - just like mummy and daddy! x


----------



## xgem27x

Another quick one of Frazer and Maxxie :) 

https://img810.imageshack.us/img810/8156/gorgeoustwins019small.jpg


----------



## Nut_Shake

I_AM_LIVID said:


> Oh my word, they are to die for! Absolutely gorgeous! And I love the pic with daddy. Too cute. I'm suddenly feeling nostalgic. Couldn't wait for mine to grow, yet looking at these pictures, I miss them tiny. Time flies, so enjoy it to the fullest. And how are you coping with the little ones? Did you manage to BF? Congrats once again and please, keep posting piccies of your little ones. Tis nice to see how everyone´s babies are progressing.

It's so tiring to be honest, but having my mum staying with us has helped me SO much! I am mostly expressing my milk, had a few issues with actually producing far too MUCH milk! It's been spilling out of me in buckets but have spoken to my breastfeeding counsellor and things feel a bi better now. I'm def finding it hard though, but taking it each day as it comes!

Love your pics i am livid, its so lovely seeing them all and how fast they are growing!! xx


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

chetnaz said:


> I_AM_LIVID said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chetnaz said:
> 
> 
> Such lovely pics! Here are a few new ones of the boys:
> 
> You went AWOL. Glad to have you back. And it seems your boys have grown so much bigger and cuter in the time you were away.Click to expand...
> 
> Aaah thanks hun, it's nice to be missed - didnt think anyone would notice. I've moved in with my mum temporarily as she needs help and also thought she could help me in return with the boys, and internet access is limited here, so I dont get the chance to log on - plus the boys are getting more demanding as they get older! Your two have grown sooo much. Such cuties - just like mummy and daddy! xClick to expand...

Thank you. We really are enjoying them.Oh, and yes, you were missed. Was about to open a 'has anyone heard from chetnaz?' thread when I noticed you had posted something on this thread. I cna oly imagine that things get a little choatic as the babies grow. Hope you manage with all your boys. :hugs:


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

xgem27x said:


> Another quick one of Frazer and Maxxie :)
> 
> https://img810.imageshack.us/img810/8156/gorgeoustwins019small.jpg

Too cute. They look identical in this pic. Are they?


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Nut_Shake said:


> I_AM_LIVID said:
> 
> 
> Oh my word, they are to die for! Absolutely gorgeous! And I love the pic with daddy. Too cute. I'm suddenly feeling nostalgic. Couldn't wait for mine to grow, yet looking at these pictures, I miss them tiny. Time flies, so enjoy it to the fullest. And how are you coping with the little ones? Did you manage to BF? Congrats once again and please, keep posting piccies of your little ones. Tis nice to see how everyone´s babies are progressing.
> 
> It's so tiring to be honest, but having my mum staying with us has helped me SO much! I am mostly expressing my milk, had a few issues with actually producing far too MUCH milk! It's been spilling out of me in buckets but have spoken to my breastfeeding counsellor and things feel a bi better now. I'm def finding it hard though, but taking it each day as it comes!
> 
> Love your pics i am livid, its so lovely seeing them all and how fast they are growing!! xxClick to expand...

I understand all to well. Although I only managed to BF for about 5 weeks, I remember that was all I seem to do day and night. I had two hungry monsters that sucked me dry (I kid you not). Still, I do wish I could have done it longer. If you're producing well, hopefully you can go at it much, much longer than I ever did.

As for finding it difficult... the first few weeks are the hardest because either you are establishing a routine or the babies are establishing one for themselves (as did mine), but I promise things do get better. Mine are nearly four months and looking at them now, I can't believe the sleepless nights they gave me. But like I said, treasure these moments, however hard, you will miss them one day (can't believe I said that - never thought I would miss the sleepless nights. But I do). All the best with those cute little ones.


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

A few pictures I took this morning


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

My at home christmas shoot (also added one of Clarissa which I edited myself and absolutely love)


----------



## chetnaz

I am livid I love the new pics! They have grown so much! I also have the tigger outfit (alhough they've outgrown it now. Gorgeous!


----------



## xgem27x

I_AM_LIVID said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> Another quick one of Frazer and Maxxie :)
> 
> https://img810.imageshack.us/img810/8156/gorgeoustwins019small.jpg
> 
> Too cute. They look identical in this pic. Are they?Click to expand...

nope they are non identical but they do look quite alike lol x we can tell them apart through personality and expressions... but thats about it lol! x


----------



## Doublemints

I_am_livid---OH my gosh...you're babies are too cute. I Love the pictures.


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Happy New Year to all the twins, multiples and their mummies. My babies are growing up so fast. Here a few pictures of my fairy Clarissa I took at home


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

And some of Gabriel in a toy basket and with his sister during Christmas season


----------



## chetnaz

Here are some new pics of the boys with their daddy & big bro
 



Attached Files:







165748_479239505807_588595807_6248716_7646894_n[1].jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 3









168012_479245460807_588595807_6248773_6462197_n[1].jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 2









162607_476680240807_588595807_6208431_147538_n[1].jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 3









167412_476690040807_588595807_6208479_6925412_n[1].jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## chetnaz

and some more....
 



Attached Files:







164539_479287225807_588595807_6249811_854949_n[1].jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 5









167739_477871355807_588595807_6227690_7663602_n[1].jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 5









168016_478311345807_588595807_6234120_4939631_n[1].jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 3









164846_478311885807_588595807_6234126_5900994_n[1].jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 3


----------



## _Vicky_

sooooooo cute awwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Awwww, makes me broody seeing twin babies. They have grown soo much Chez. And those lashes are to die for.


----------



## ahbon

oh wow they are all so cute I'm starting to look forward to it a bit more now! x


----------



## raquel1980

They are so cute Chetnaz! 

Here are my 2 now that Hannah is finally home from the hospital (after a very long 8 weeks!)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0218.JPG
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 30









015.JPG
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 26









IMG_0178.JPG
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 33


----------



## xgem27x

Raquel, I am so happy both your twins are finally home!! They are gorgeous!! :flower: xxxx


----------



## raquel1980

xgem27x said:


> Raquel, I am so happy both your twins are finally home!! They are gorgeous!! :flower: xxxx

Thanks Gem! I can hardly believe it myself - I never thought I'd actually end up having two babies, I do feel so so lucky :cry:


----------



## chetnaz

raquel1980 said:


> They are so cute Chetnaz!
> 
> Here are my 2 now that Hannah is finally home from the hospital (after a very long 8 weeks!)

Thanks Raquel, how cute are your two! Hope you dont mind me asking, why was Hannah kept in for 8 weeks? I'm sure you've said before, but i'm not sure if i read it. were they premature? Bles her, she looks so delicate, bet you're so happy to have her home at last.


----------



## xgem27x

raquel1980 said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> Raquel, I am so happy both your twins are finally home!! They are gorgeous!! :flower: xxxx
> 
> Thanks Gem! I can hardly believe it myself - I never thought I'd actually end up having two babies, I do feel so so lucky :cry:Click to expand...

You are very lucky indeed - tbh I think all us twin mummys are lucky to be blessed with twins, twins are such a special and unique experiance xxx

Time to finally leave the stress and worries of neonatal behind, and enjoy those gorgeous little bubbas of yours! ...also I don't know the reason why Hannah has the tubes in her nose still, but I hope whatever it is she gets better soon! :hugs:


----------



## raquel1980

chetnaz said:


> raquel1980 said:
> 
> 
> They are so cute Chetnaz!
> 
> Here are my 2 now that Hannah is finally home from the hospital (after a very long 8 weeks!)
> 
> Thanks Raquel, how cute are your two! Hope you dont mind me asking, why was Hannah kept in for 8 weeks? I'm sure you've said before, but i'm not sure if i read it. were they premature? Bles her, she looks so delicate, bet you're so happy to have her home at last.Click to expand...

We always new there would be problems with Hannah - she had very low amniotic fluid and IUGR detected at the 20 week scan and we were told then that she would likely die in the womb and if she didn't that her lungs would be so underdeveloped that she wouldn't survive - what little fluid she did have then became even less when my waters broke around her at 27 weeks. After 2 long hospital stays, twice weekly scans and daily CTGs I had a planned c-section at 34 weeks (they didn't want me to go further due to the infection risk of the long term broken waters). Hannah came out screaming (best sound EVER!) but quickly needed to be intubated and has had trouble with her breathing ever since, so she's still needing oxygen at home but has done absolutely tremendously. She also has a cleft palate so still needs to be fed via NG tube but is starting to take a small amount via the bottle.

She proved EVERYONE wrong basically!


----------



## chetnaz

raquel1980 said:


> chetnaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raquel1980 said:
> 
> 
> They are so cute Chetnaz!
> 
> Here are my 2 now that Hannah is finally home from the hospital (after a very long 8 weeks!)
> 
> Thanks Raquel, how cute are your two! Hope you dont mind me asking, why was Hannah kept in for 8 weeks? I'm sure you've said before, but i'm not sure if i read it. were they premature? Bles her, she looks so delicate, bet you're so happy to have her home at last.Click to expand...
> 
> We always new there would be problems with Hannah - she had very low amniotic fluid and IUGR detected at the 20 week scan and we were told then that she would likely die in the womb and if she didn't that her lungs would be so underdeveloped that she wouldn't survive - what little fluid she did have then became even less when my waters broke around her at 27 weeks. After 2 long hospital stays, twice weekly scans and daily CTGs I had a planned c-section at 34 weeks (they didn't want me to go further due to the infection risk of the long term broken waters). Hannah came out screaming (best sound EVER!) but quickly needed to be intubated and has had trouble with her breathing ever since, so she's still needing oxygen at home but has done absolutely tremendously. She also has a cleft palate so still needs to be fed via NG tube but is starting to take a small amount via the bottle.
> 
> She proved EVERYONE wrong basically!Click to expand...

Aww hun you must have been under so much stress and worry! No wonder you said you felt lucky to have them. Little Hannah sounds like a fighter, so glad all went well in the end. x


----------



## fuzzylu

Hear are some pics of my boys at 3 months.
Euan is in the Red top and Callum in the green
Cant believe how much they have changed and grown in such a short space of time.
 



Attached Files:







069.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 4









073.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 4









IMGP2193.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 3









IMGP2181.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## chetnaz

fuzzylu said:


> Hear are some pics of my boys at 3 months.
> Euan is in the Red top and Callum in the green
> Cant believe how much they have changed and grown in such a short space of time.

They are so adorable fuzzylu. Are they fraternal twins or id? They look alike.


----------



## fuzzylu

chetnaz said:


> fuzzylu said:
> 
> 
> Hear are some pics of my boys at 3 months.
> Euan is in the Red top and Callum in the green
> Cant believe how much they have changed and grown in such a short space of time.
> 
> They are so adorable fuzzylu. Are they fraternal twins or id? They look alike.Click to expand...

Thanks, they are fraternal but can look quite similer. 

xx


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Fuzzylu, your boys are absolutely gorgeous! You must be one proud mama.


----------



## Nut_Shake

LOVE looking at these pics. Really makes me smile and reminds me of how blessed we are, no matter how hard it is with 2 of them!! xxxx

We shaved their heads a week ago, here are some recent pics of my little bald monkeys:

Bathtime!
https://i55.tinypic.com/15x5w5w.jpg

Ayden hating coming out of the bath!
https://i54.tinypic.com/2qwod1z.jpg

Inaya posing in the bath
https://i55.tinypic.com/20ie4xf.jpg

Me with my cherubs
https://i51.tinypic.com/16aa4y8.jpg


----------



## lizziedripping

Awww - everyone's babies are looking so beautiful, well done ladies............love you all!x

Raquel - Your LO did prove everyone wrong hun, and look at her now the little lamb. We were told our daughter wouldn't make it when she was born at 24wks, but look at her now!! She is a healthy 6yr old. Seeing Hannah reminds me so much of Evie, she too came hoime on oxygen. The journey is so tough my sweet, but you will get there in the end. Your twinnies are gorgeous xxx


----------



## bek74

Pics are adorable but I just need to ask why you shaved their gorgeous hair off? was there a pacific reason???
Sorry to pry I have just never seen a bub with their head shaved. I did shave my eldest sons when he was 12mths so it would grow in thicker but he was 1yr old.




Nut_Shake said:


> LOVE looking at these pics. Really makes me smile and reminds me of how blessed we are, no matter how hard it is with 2 of them!! xxxx
> 
> We shaved their heads a week ago, here are some recent pics of my little bald monkeys:
> 
> Bathtime!
> https://i55.tinypic.com/15x5w5w.jpg
> 
> Ayden hating coming out of the bath!
> https://i54.tinypic.com/2qwod1z.jpg
> 
> Inaya posing in the bath
> https://i55.tinypic.com/20ie4xf.jpg
> 
> Me with my cherubs
> https://i51.tinypic.com/16aa4y8.jpg


----------



## Nut_Shake

Hi bek! We shaved their hair as it firstly had gotten very long very fast and was uncontrollable! Will grow back evenly and thicker this way. Also we do it as a custom; newborns first load of hair is shaved off and weighed, the weight is converted to money and the money is given to charity. Their hair is coming back so fast already!!


----------



## bek74

Nut_Shake said:


> Hi bek! We shaved their hair as it firstly had gotten very long very fast and was uncontrollable! Will grow back evenly and thicker this way. Also we do it as a custom; newborns first load of hair is shaved off and weighed, the weight is converted to money and the money is given to charity. Their hair is coming back so fast already!!

Woo, cool thankyou so much for sharing that with me, that is a very neat idea.
I didn't mean to pry I had just never seen or heard of that before, thanks again for answering me :hugs:


----------



## Plus2

Nut_Shake said:


> Hi bek! We shaved their hair as it firstly had gotten very long very fast and was uncontrollable! Will grow back evenly and thicker this way. Also we do it as a custom; newborns first load of hair is shaved off and weighed, the weight is converted to money and the money is given to charity. Their hair is coming back so fast already!!

We do that too!! I'm guessing you might be Muslim?


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Nut_Shake said:


> Hi bek! We shaved their hair as it firstly had gotten very long very fast and was uncontrollable! Will grow back evenly and thicker this way. Also we do it as a custom; newborns first load of hair is shaved off and weighed, the weight is converted to money and the money is given to charity. Their hair is coming back so fast already!!

Interesting! In my mum's culture babies are also required a haircut on the day they leave the house for the first time at 3 months. On that day, the parents throw a big celebration party. Before that 'coming out' party, newborns are not allowed to leave the house unless for doctor's appointments. Since our babies were out and about a week after they came home (I don't really follow my mum's culture), I didn't cut their hair and I didn't throw a bash.

But I like how you guys convert the money for charity. BTW, you babies are gorgeous. Love the new piccies, especially the one with you holding them. It seems you are already shedding the baby weight.


----------



## ahbon

such gorgeous piccies people - how lucky you are :)


----------



## Nut_Shake

Plus2 - yes we are :)

Livid - we also do a 40 day thing where the babies don't leave the house except for appointments, I didn't really pay attention to that tho, lol, I went out with them a couple of times, was going stir crazy! And I've def been lucky weight wise, I just now can't wait to get back into the gym in the next few weeks!


----------



## chetnaz

Some recent pics :)
 



Attached Files:







180038_493814290807_588595807_6443218_4070425_n[1].jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 7









181663_493810460807_588595807_6443163_2670213_n[1].jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 11









169008_494552505807_588595807_6451041_2205147_n[1].jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 3









168066_494552325807_588595807_6451037_4838651_n[1].jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 3









182433_494557100807_588595807_6451055_3207331_n[1].jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Awwwwww Chetnaz, your boys are sooooo cute! I see you got the aqua pod. How is it? Seriously thinking of investing on one of those. And those bandana bibs are simply adorable.


----------



## Nut_Shake

Chetnaz, such cuteness!!! I want to get one of those bath things. I'm also going to get some of those bandana bibs from ebay, soooo cute! xx


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Haven't uploaded in a while. Here are a few of the twins together, and the last one with sleepy daddy while camping out in the nursery.


----------



## chetnaz

Thanks ladies> The aquapod is good, although you gotta still watch them and be free to grab them as they can fall at the sides (it doesn't go all the way around). ALso it was so great to wash them together for the first time, i've been dying to for ages! Definately worth a buy. xx


----------



## chetnaz

I_AM_Livid such cute pics - they've got so big and chubby! Love chubby babies (as you can see, my two are the same). I especially love the pic where Clarissa is reaching out to Gabriel and he's kissing her hand - heartmelting, i love it when they do things like that. By the way, I've been meaning to ask you, what's happened with Gabriel? Did you take him back (re: the whole foreskin issue) to the peadiatrician? All ok?


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Here are some of Gabriel alone. They are teething and learning to sit and I must admit it is an interesting time


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

And here is Clarissa. She is still the soft spoken and gentle one.


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

chetnaz said:


> I_AM_Livid such cute pics - they've got so big and chubby! Love chubby babies (as you can see, my two are the same). I especially love the pic where Clarissa is reaching out to Gabriel and he's kissing her hand - heartmelting, i love it when they do things like that. By the way, I've been meaning to ask you, what's happened with Gabriel? Did you take him back (re: the whole foreskin issue) to the peadiatrician? All ok?

Thanks. They truly are a bundle of joy. As for Gabriel... went to see another urologist for a second opinion. He looked at his penis and said he would not advice us pulling back the foreskin at such a young age and with such force unless he had trouble peeing (which he didn't). In fact, he was shocked that our pediatrician would recommend such a thing because those methods are allegedly outdated. Luckily no damage was done and after constantly putting cold wet wipes on his peepee under nappies, the swelling went done and he has now fully recovered. Needless to say, I'm changing Pediatricians.


----------



## chetnaz

I_AM_LIVID said:


> chetnaz said:
> 
> 
> I_AM_Livid such cute pics - they've got so big and chubby! Love chubby babies (as you can see, my two are the same). I especially love the pic where Clarissa is reaching out to Gabriel and he's kissing her hand - heartmelting, i love it when they do things like that. By the way, I've been meaning to ask you, what's happened with Gabriel? Did you take him back (re: the whole foreskin issue) to the peadiatrician? All ok?
> 
> Thanks. They truly are a bundle of joy. As for Gabriel... went to see another urologist for a second opinion. He looked at his penis and said he would not advice us pulling back the foreskin at such a young age and with such force unless he had trouble peeing (which he didn't). In fact, he was shocked that our pediatrician would recommend such a thing because those methods are allegedly outdated. Luckily no damage was done and after constantly putting cold wet wipes on his peepee under nappies, the swelling went done and he has now fully recovered. Needless to say, I'm changing Pediatricians.Click to expand...

Really glad to hear you got a second opinion hun. I was horrified reading that, poor poor Gabriel! So glad to hear that he's now fully recovered. xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

just read through all 15 pages- all your little ones are adorable :cloud9:


----------



## pennies

Just wanted to say that all of your twins are simply adorable :cloud9:

Makes me want twins even more...family history of multiples so who knows?! :shrug:


----------



## xgem27x

https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/swimming003.jpg
I LOVE THIS PICTURE!!! It's before they went in, they were sooo happy and when they did get in the pool they loved every minute of it! :cloud9: 

https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/swimming001.jpg
Daddy and Frazer :)

https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/swimming005.jpg
Me and Maxxie :)


----------



## Plus2

My little monsters :cloud9:


----------



## ahbon

they are all adorable ladies :)


----------



## chan8180

Here are some of the boys now 5 weeks old. Both really looking different now and the bigger twin has gone from the 25th centile to 75th so really gaining weight! Both very differnt in personality already but so adorable in different ways x
 



Attached Files:







P2110441.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 9









P2110444.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 10









P2110451.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 9









P2150458.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## chetnaz

Aaah Chan they are absolutely gorgeous. x


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Awwwwww.... I love all the updates. Now I'm suddenly feeling broody. 

If the weather allows it, I'm taking mine swimming tomorrow. Terribly excited!


----------



## anna stesia

I love looking at all your beautiful twins, we are really lucky ladies :winkwink:

Here are my two boys 4 months old modelling their Cosmic and Starburst easyfit Tots Bots nappies.
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Nut_Shake

CUTE CUTE CUTTEEEEE!

What little beauties! xxxxxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Beautiful pics girls, I love seeing how everyone is getting on. Aren't we all blessed?

Livid hun, I had no idea you had issues with Gabriel before...........don't get on this thread very often. All baby boy's foreskins are fused to begin with, and only become retractable from 3/4 onwards. What a nightmare for you, and how scary that there are docs out there giving such bad advice :( Glad things are ok now x


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

lizziedripping said:


> Beautiful pics girls, I love seeing how everyone is getting on. Aren't we all blessed?
> 
> Livid hun, I had no idea you had issues with Gabriel before...........don't get on this thread very often. All baby boy's foreskins are fused to begin with, and only become retractable from 3/4 onwards. What a nightmare for you, and how scary that there are docs out there giving such bad advice :( Glad things are ok now x

Yeah, it's a Cuban pediatrician that thinks its perfectly okay to pull back the foreskin. Boy was a pissed that my little boy went through that when it was absolutely unnecessary. Anyway, as I said before, he has since been replaced. I wouldn't trust him near my babies with a five inch pole.


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

So, time for a little update. Clarissa and Gabriel are 6.5 months now and they are sitting, army crawling backwards, rolling from back to tummy and tummy to back, interacting A LOT and saying mama (or at least that's what they seem to be saying). Clarissa also has two bottom teeth even though Gabriel is not yet showing any sign of a tooth. 

Clarissa is a bit of a bully now and bites, pinches, pulls on her brother's hair and takes his dummy out of his mouth every given opportunity (she doesn't use a dummy), but Gabriel has also learned to defend himself and will poke at her eyes when she gets too close to his dummy. The important thing is they don't cry and seem to enjoy each other's company. They are such a joy and I enjoy their company by the day.


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Some of my recent favourites...


----------



## mommyof3girls

I just looked through all the pages. All of you LOs are so adorable. I can not wait until I can all pictures of my twins.


----------



## lizziedripping

Liv - the babies are gorgeous, and they look like real characters too ;) You must be so proud xxx

Mommy of 3 girls, can I just say WOW!!!! You have 4 kids under 8, the youngest is 11 months, and you are expecting twins.................I thought 4 was a lot of children, but you make my life seem so easy now lol! Are you nervous about managing so many kids? 

I have to say, now I have 4, I wonder how I ever found 2 hard, and in fact my life is now easier and more fulfilled since having 4 than it was after having my first. Do you feel the same? It's strange but I think the first baby is a life changing adjustment, with every baby added therafter somehow easier. I must admit, I'd love more but not sure if it would be the right choice for us. Good luck with the pregnancy hun x


----------



## mommyof3girls

lizziedripping said:


> Liv - the babies are gorgeous, and they look like real characters too ;) You must be so proud xxx
> 
> Mommy of 3 girls, can I just say WOW!!!! You have 4 kids under 8, the youngest is 11 months, and you are expecting twins.................I thought 4 was a lot of children, but you make my life seem so easy now lol! Are you nervous about managing so many kids?
> 
> I have to say, now I have 4, I wonder how I ever found 2 hard, and in fact my life is now easier and more fulfilled since having 4 than it was after having my first. Do you feel the same? It's strange but I think the first baby is a life changing adjustment, with every baby added therafter somehow easier. I must admit, I'd love more but not sure if it would be the right choice for us. Good luck with the pregnancy hun x

Thank you. when we found out that I was carrying twins. I cried after the lady left the room and said how am I ever going to take care of 6 kids. I'm nervous and I'm not nervous. If that makes senses. Next school year my older 3 will be in school all day so it will just be me and the younger 3 during the day. So that is going to make it a lot easier. You are totally right. Having the first child I think is the hardest. For me too it has been easier after each one.


----------



## wanaBmummy

xgem27x said:


> https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/swimming003.jpg
> I LOVE THIS PICTURE!!! It's before they went in, they were sooo happy and when they did get in the pool they loved every minute of it! :cloud9:
> 
> https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/swimming001.jpg
> Daddy and Frazer :)
> 
> https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/swimming005.jpg
> Me and Maxxie :)


WOW!! :shock::shock::shock: The picture with you in ...your stomach doesn't even look like you've had 1 baby let alone 2!! Amazing lol xx


----------



## chan8180

Some of the boys nearly 11 weeks! Times going so fast but loving having them and feel so blessed to have my little men in my life, if only the little monkeys let me sleep!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC00007 (2).jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 9









DSC00084 (2).jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 6









DSC00082 (2).jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Tasha360

Thought id share some piccies-
 



Attached Files:







100_2187.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 13









100_2176.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 15









100_2180.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 13









100_2183.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 12









100_2155.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

@Nat: Thanks. I love seeing piccies of your little ones too. And that vid was simply adorable.
@Lizzie: Yes they are real characters. Never a dull moment with them around! I se your boys are nearly a year. Where has the time gone? And why haven't we seen recent pictures of the LOs?
@Chan: Wow, time indeed flies. Your boys are gorgeous. Keep updating, tis always nice saying multiples growing
@Tash: Awwww.... such cuties! You must be one proud mama


----------



## TTC DH FIFO

your babies are all just so beautiful! I am expecting my first bub's.. fraternal twin boys due August 18th and cannot wait to meet them..

well done everyone, looks like your doing a fab job with these little miracles :)


----------



## chetnaz

Hi ladies, its been awhile since I posted new pics of my boys here. They have grown so much lately, and getting really cheeky. I recently bought them some caps, ready for the summer, here are my boys, modelling them also some pics of them with their big brother.
 



Attached Files:







206838_10150153156995808_588595807_6906229_2157125_n[1].jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 8









216196_10150152450645808_588595807_6900302_2337990_n[1].jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 8









216282_10150152393610808_588595807_6899889_324126_n[1].jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 7









224347_10150155403835808_588595807_6923816_1365056_n[1].jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 15


----------



## xgem27x

Frazer and Maxxie
https://i898.photobucket.com/albums/ac189/xgem27x/rwra.jpg
I can't believe how much all your twins have grown!! I need to come over to twin section more often lol!!


----------



## FsMummy

aimee and phoebe
 



Attached Files:







easter weekend 2011 215.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 16









easter weekend 2011 229.jpg
File size: 54.4 KB
Views: 15









easter weekend 2011 257.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 14









easter weekend 2011 216.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## _Vicky_

hehehe lovely photos ladies - just had to add this one - taken yesterday in the garden - the walkers are for my benefit really at least they are a bit restricted in their movements in them lol 

Sam at the back Fynn at the front xx

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/224966_10150167850422475_615397474_6922727_5748906_n.jpg


----------



## lizziedripping

Cute pics ladies, and Vicky your boys are gorgeous. Trapping them in their walkers made me smile - we use ours as a "naughty chair" for Zach, which worked really well until he figured out how to climb out of it earlier today................head first ;) x


----------



## _Vicky_

lol I am not sure as I have never been there but I am not sure singleton mums can really appreciate the need for baby prisons (ok ok or the more politically correct holding station) lol. Fynn can get out and in but i am using the fact that he isnt sure of grass totally to my advantage atm - mean mummy eh. We also have three big dogs so its a bit of crowd control in the garden (the Vodka and tonic in the sunshine helped though) 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mea

Can anyone help me with some technical info please, I want to put some pics of Sam and Emily on here that are on my iPhone but i can't figure out how to do.


----------



## _Vicky_

oohh not a clue I dont do iphone!!!!


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Awwww.... all these beautiful babies are growing up too fast. Anyway, thought I would share some pictures from our Easter weekend get-away


----------



## Nut_Shake

Vicky - they are so adorable! What little characters! Would you say that walkers are a good investment? Not sure if I should get them and when?? Xx

Livid - such little beautys! Your pics are gorgeous. I just love the last one, they look like they are having a serious chat about life! Xx


----------



## chetnaz

I_am_livid your LO's are sooo gorgeous! I could just bite your daughter's cheeks! Can't believe how big they've got.


----------



## _Vicky_

Nut_Shake said:


> Vicky - they are so adorable! What little characters! Would you say that walkers are a good investment? Not sure if I should get them and when?? Xx

Yes I have used them a lot!!! Not indoors now as Fynn can get in and out himself and runs Sam over :wacko: - for me I used them as an activity station (my ones have blocks so they are still) so when bathing one put the other in the walker etc etc. Sam loves his still as he isnt that mobile and will sit playing with the toys for ages!!! 

Pity you are so far away I am just about ready to sell mine on lol


----------



## lizziedripping

I_AM_LIVID said:


> Awwww.... all these beautiful babies are growing up too fast. Anyway, thought I would share some pictures from our Easter weekend get-away
> 
> View attachment 200147
> View attachment 200149
> View attachment 200150
> View attachment 200151
> View attachment 200152

Very jealous of the rather amazing-looking "Easter getaway" Liv!!!! I want to go....................NOW!!!! :brat: :haha:

Seriously tho, how did you find the whole exotic holiday with two little ones in tow? I would love, love, love to take my tribe somewhere equally luxurious, but can only picture stress and exhaustion :nope: Was this place on the doorstep for you? Bet it was...................no fair :brat: lol

Babies delicious btw ;)


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

@Nut_Shake: Thanks. Since my LOs also use walkers, thought I would add that they are godsent. I know not everyone has a great opinion about them, I really believe it boils down to how one uses them. Mine only used theirs when both feet where flat on the ground. They love them, but I make sure that they never stay in them for more than 20 minutes at a time. They started using them at 6 months, two months later and the walkers didn't hamper their development. Both babies can sit unattended, both army crawl (although Clarissa is developing faster and now starting to properly crawl) and just today my baby girl started sitting from a lying position all by herself. 

@Chetnaz: Thanks. Your boys are more handsome every time I see them. Wish we could organise a playmate, but living in different continents makes it a little tricky.

@Lizzie: We went here https://www.kempinski.com/en/mokuti...iLLXu9qUS&kw=mokuti lodge&creative=3738252007 It is in Namibia and it was absolutely beautiful. The lodge is 2 km from the wild life national park and worth every cent. Actually, an old schoolmate is a manager there and we got a special discount on accommodation, food and beverages. They had a fun day organised for the little ones that included a jumping castle, water slide, a rabbit patting zoo, face painting and an Easter egg hunt and we saw lots of tourists with their kids and most of them looked pretty relaxed because the kids were always entertained. The twins were fantastic too. The weather was amazing and they love the outdoors, so they didn't have much to complain about. Definitely plan to go back there when the babies are older.


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Some update piccies:


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

And a few more....


----------



## fuzzylu

I_am_livid

wow what scrummy babies you made!

hears some new ones of my little munchkins
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3685.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 6









IMG_3676.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 4









IMG_3649.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 4









IMG_3578.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

oh I cant wait for mine!!!!! Gorgeous babies xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Livid - how much cuteness!! Clarissa looks so so sweet in her glasses! And you are looking stunning!!

Fuzzylu - the boys are so cute! Such little men! They look so different too.

Beautiful :) xx

Here's a pic I took on my phone the other day of my two funny monkeys, will upload more:

https://i55.tinypic.com/2aj42lf.jpg


----------



## Twinminator

Very long time no post, but just couldn't resist adding my twins with their new(ish) baby sister :flower:



Don't they grow just too darned quick?? xx


----------



## chan8180

Ahhh all your babies are growing up sooo much and extremely adorable!! 

I AM LIVID i cant believe how much older they are looking!!! they were just wee babas when i first came on here looking, Clarissa bless her looks very sweet in her glasses

Ok my turn to show my little monkeys off lol! Lucas is still much bigger than Isaac, the gap is getting wider so dont think Isaac will ever catch up? Both very different in looks and personality but both just little mummies boys!
 



Attached Files:







2011-05-24 001 008.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 6









2011-05-24 001 007.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 5









2011-05-24 001 004.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 6









2011-05-24 001 012.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 5









2011-05-24 001 006.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Twinminator

Truly adorable Chan, especially your profile pic


----------



## lizziedripping

Twinminator - where have you been hun? Thank goodness you're back!!!! Sorry if I'm being a bit melodramatic, but you have been gone for so long and that always makes me uneasy when one of our "regulars" vanishes ;) YOur girls, plus wee one are so lovely - details bout the new arrival please hun xxx


----------



## chetnaz

Gorgeous pics ladies!

Livid I can't believe how big they've got, and Clarrisa looks so cute in those glasses! 

Fuzzylu, your boys are gorgeous. They look very cheeky.

Twinminator I didn't even realise you were pregnant let alone had a newborn! Beautiful girls and it looks like she's trying to breastfeed the baby, bless her. ow are they getting on with the baby?

Chan your boys are just too cute for words and so very different. What is the weight difference between them? My two have always been very close in weight, with only an oz or so difference between them, but one is definately overtaking and getting much heavier than the other lately, which is weird as I feed them exactly the same thing at the same time - go figure!


----------



## chetnaz

Here's a few new ones of my babies :)
 



Attached Files:







222077_10150161724085808_588595807_6987928_3487309_n[1].jpg
File size: 53.2 KB
Views: 12









250940_10150178176120808_588595807_7125299_4777357_n[1].jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 13









249910_10150183482355808_588595807_7172865_1307258_n[1].jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 10









254787_10150183468380808_588595807_7172769_5795138_n[1].jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## chetnaz

And some more...
 



Attached Files:







226567_10150171169720808_588595807_7071492_5823097_n[1].jpg
File size: 57.6 KB
Views: 4









229451_10150171172060808_588595807_7071501_54397_n[1].jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 4









231145_10150178175605808_588595807_7125296_4457566_n[1].jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 8









247471_10150183533330808_588595807_7173235_6842088_n[1].jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 5









246989_10150183532255808_588595807_7173213_69137_n[1].jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Oh my gawd..... I've been gone for TOO long. Happy Birthday to the boys Chets..... they are absolutely gorgeous. Oh my word, I STILL want them.


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Anyway, an update is looooong overdue. Here are recent pics of the twins together


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Here are a few of Clarissa's


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

And a few of Gabriel:


----------



## malpal

Aww gorgeous pictures everyone, our babies are really growing up :cry:
Here are my ladies now 15 months

Freya & Layla

Freya

Layla

The girls & daddy

and my 2 and a half year old, big sister Lexie


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Gorgeous kids!!!!!!!! makes me so excited :D


----------



## I_AM_LIVID

Malpal, you're girls are beautiful.

PeaceLoveBaby: Twins are quite an experience, that's for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## chetnaz

I_AM_LIVID they've got so big! Such gorgeous chidlren hun, you must be so proud. SUch beautiful big, brown eyes!

Malpal, I hope the deal is still on about your girls and my boys! lol


----------

